

Candid Camera: Reputation concerns with posted video - tbgvi
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/03/candid-camera.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29

======
tbgvi
Interesting thoughts on reputation management. I'm not at this level, but I
have a similar reaction when I've been interviewed or had someone writing a
review of what I'm working on. The first thing I do when it's posted is read
it hoping that it's all positive

